# Login Daten mit JSoup übermitteln



## koche82 (24. Jul 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich muss mich leider an euch wenden, da ich mit der Suchfunktion und Google nicht weiter komme. Aktuell arbeite ich an einem Projekt, bei dem ich über JSoup Daten einer Homepage auslesen möchte. Das Auslesen der Daten stellt für mich kein Problem dar, jedoch die Tatsache, dass ich mich vorher einloggen muss, da die auszulesender Seite vermutlich Cookies voraussetzt.

Im Internet habe ich vereinzelt Cod-Schnipsel entdeckt, welche beim Connect von JSoup die Daten mit übermitteln (z.B. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6432970/jsoup-posting-and-cookie). Die Lösung scheint allerdings nicht bei mir zu funktionieren. Hat jemand eine Idee wie die Lösung aussehen könnte? Bei der entsprechenden Seite handelt es sich um kicker.de. Mein Code sieht ähnlich wie im obigen Beispiel aus.


----------

